# Average Expenses for Dubai? Electric? Insurance? Etc



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I was trying to budget my salary for Dubai but since i have not arrived i am finding it difficult. Any help you can provide would be great!

What are the average expense for a single male in a 1 bedroom apartment.

1. Electricity/Water = In DHS Monthly
2. Car Insurance for an approx 20k-25,000 dollar car = in DHS Monthly
3. Cell Phone Bill = DHS Monthly
4. Gasoline (Commuting from DMC to JLT) = DHS Monthly
5. Internet Connection = High speed = DHS Monthly
6. Television/Cable = English Package = DHS Monthly

If you have any other expenses I am missing like Salik please let me know.


I know it varies from person to person so if there is anyone who is single and lives a relatively comfortable life style but saves that would be the best scenario.


Thanks again! You all have been a great help so far!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should go read this.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-updated-july-2009-read-before-posting.html


And then search is your friend. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/41668-specific-monthly-costs-dubai.html

There are loads more.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Thanks will check out


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. I spend an average of AED 100 on electricity and water for a one-bed apartment. However, I work long hours and am out and about during the weekend, therefore I manage to keep my bills low. I also do not have a lot of gadgets and the like - again this helps with electricity consumption. On top of this, you have housing fees, which 5% of the rental value of the property, payable in 12 equal installments.

2. Insurance is about 5% of the car's value.

3. Check out Du and Etisalat website for call charges and then take it from there. Depends entirely on how much time you spend on the phone and who you call. International calls will obviously push the bills up significantly.

4. Depends on the mileage, your speed, your car's fuel consumption. Also, are you going to sit in the office all day or would you have to go out to attend meetings, meet clients, etc. This is a cost that varies from person to person. 

5. TV and Internet - Check out Du/ Etisalat/ Showtime website. They have all their prices listed. Packages and associated costs vary.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should go read this.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-updated-july-2009-read-before-posting.html
> 
> 
> And then search is your friend.
> ...



Thanks Jynx!


----------

